# Costs involved



## icelolly (May 1, 2017)

Hi everyone, 

Can I ask everyone for an idea of what costs I need factor in when moving to and setting myself and my wide up in Dubai.

Any taxes I need to be aware of, medical costs, insurance costs, property taxes fees... 

Trying to figure out if it's cost effective as we want to be able to save a min £1000 a month....


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

That's a 'how long is a piece of string' kinda question, without knowing what sort of salary you're looking at.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Chocoholic said:


> That's a 'how long is a piece of string' kinda question, without knowing what sort of salary you're looking at.


30k or so a month, 17700, 11,800 Housing.


----------



## icelolly (May 1, 2017)

Hi my husband will be earning 17,700 AED PCM and 11,800 per month housing. 

The company he will work for have said that the housing will be paid monthly to him, our big worry is how are we going to be able to rent somewhere as all the research I have done indicated that rent needs to be paid in advance in either annually or at a push quarterly. We don't have that sort of savings..... 

Also is it normal for the company to not cover spouses air fare for moving and medical insurance? 

We are wondering what other costs we need to consider before moving e.g 
medical insurance for me (the company will not dependants)
AC on a 2 bed flat in the Marina Area 
DEWA - very confusing as research shows huge variations
Taxes we are not aware of
We have a dog so if anyone has any idea of how much it will cost to bring her with us etc...

Realistically what sort of salary would I earn as an administrator, I have 3 years experience in a university but am still studying towards my own business management degree..... 

We want to be able to have a decent life and save approximately £1000 GBP a month.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

1. You get a loan.

2. You should get air fare to come out providing the employer is sponsoring your husband and family.

3. Some do pay for relocation, some do not. My current one did not, the prior one did.

4. Your husbands employer should provide him with medical but if they are agreeing a family move, they are being very cheapskate by not paying for your medical. I'd start asking yourself if the company is that good an employer as if they are being that cheapskate, then what other games will they pay. Without mentioning the company name, can you say iof they are Emirati, British, American or otehr owenership and in what market ?

the rest of your answers can be found easily on the Sticky threads at the top of the forum - have research through. There are multiple dog transport threads as well.

Admins are ten a penny here - unless you have some real sills you will find yourself competing with people from the Philippines and subcontinent who will work for far far less than you will and maybe for six days a week.


----------



## icelolly (May 1, 2017)

...


----------



## icelolly (May 1, 2017)

*More Info - Costs*



twowheelsgood said:


> 1. You get a loan.
> 
> 2. You should get air fare to come out providing the employer is sponsoring your husband and family.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your repl... 

He will be working for an education provider with UK Links (classed as their Dubai Campus). He will have to push for full family status. 

Administration wise, I have worked in a University for 3 years dealing with Student queries and issues, Course administration, providing admin support to a Team of Academics, arranging meetings and minuting meetings (at a range of levels), implementing process improvements and Health and Safety Coordinator. I am currently earning approx £23K. 
Would that potentially make me stand out from other 'ten a penny' admins?

What living costs would we need to aware of?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

If he is getting 17,700 per month for single status move and you are along as well you'll do well IMO to save £1k a month with a western lifestyle - even a frugal one at that.

Your admin role would be done by someone on less than half of that - my PA's sister is the Admin for a University Vice Chancellor and she probably gets half that, and she is staggeringly competent.

Other living costs are covered ad nauseum in the Sticky Threads.


----------



## CRB (Jan 20, 2017)

twowheelsgood said:


> 1. You get a loan.
> 
> 2. You should get air fare to come out providing the employer is sponsoring your husband and family.
> 
> ...



It's not as simple as just getting a loan now. I know as I nearly went down this route with HSBC a few months ado. In order to even apply you need to have full visa, Emirates ID and at least 1 to 2 salary slips before they will consider and even then there's no guarantee. This means finding somewhere to live for minimum 8 weeks and I can confirm that it's not easy finding temporary monthly accommodation for a decent rate. Minimum 10k a month (plus approx. 2k a month agent fees).

I was lucky that my employer gave me a 6 month advance of my housing loan and I negotiated 2 cheques with the landlord. I stayed with friends for a good while. 

As for setup costs here is my list;

Shipping from UK - £1250 fully insured (took 12 weeks). We didn't actually have that much stuff but my moving allowance well more than pays for this. 
Flights - covered by employer (both of us)
Car deposit - AED 1000 (monthly rental 1900)
Landlord deposit - AED 5500
Agent fees - AED 5500
Dewa - AED 2300
Du - AED 300 (I think)
Appliances - AED 1000 (washing machine)


As for monthly bills (all AED) my budget is; 

Housing fee & Dewa - 810 / month 
AC - zero - my apartment in Marina includes chiller within the rent. 
Du - 380
Car (rental) - 1900
Fuel - 150
Groceries - varies but I budget 2200 for both of us and don't got anywhere near that
Meals / drinking out / stuff - 5k budget
Everything else - 2k or so (a few random putchases / activities)

On 30k you'll be fine I think. My wife isn't working and I bring home a little more and we easily put 10k a month away without breaking a sweat. The killer out here is the cost of making the apartment a home. Decent furniture is way overpriced compared to the UK. If you are shipping stuff out I would definitely recommend bringing some decent furniture. If you're OK with Ikea stuff you'll be fine.


----------



## icelolly (May 1, 2017)

OMG....

Thank you so much CRB this is exactly the info we have been looking for and definitely gives us a much better picture of affordability in Dubai. 

Can I ask what does your wife do with all her time. I (wife) has always worked full time and earned a decent salary and am worried that I will be board and depressed with nothing to do... any insight about what life would be like for me as a 34 year old house wife would be good. 

I'm surprised at how little it cost to move stuff to Dubai and worth thinking about. 

if lining in the Marina would you say a car is essential?


----------



## Reddiva (Feb 24, 2016)

icelolly said:


> OMG....
> 
> Thank you so much CRB this is exactly the info we have been looking for and definitely gives us a much better picture of affordability in Dubai.
> 
> ...


The metro stops at 2 stations in the marina and taxis are cheap and plentiful. I would use this to get around first and see what the costs are versus hiring/buying a car. The metro stops at all the Malls and is very cheap and clean. No eating or drinking on it and there are designated ladies sections. Personally speaking i would be bored at home however some people like being a lady of leisure, they attend coffee morning, go to the gym, get their nails done, shopping etc. The days fly by here


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

icelolly said:


> OMG....
> 
> I (wife) has always worked full time and earned a decent salary and am worried that I will be board and depressed with nothing to do... any insight about what life would be like for me as a 34 year old house wife would be good.


An English qualification? Or will you be board?


----------

